# why do oldschool bbs have smaller waists?



## njc (Jan 25, 2005)

I must say that i feel that the bodybuilders in the "Golden age" of bodybuilding just generally look better than newer school.  Especially with the smaller waists.  What are the new bbs doing that is different? Is it the different sorts of drugs?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

GH(growth hormone).  I also think its because of too much mass.  I mean Ronnie has near 300lbs of LBM on a 5'10" frame.


----------



## LAM (Jan 25, 2005)

only some of them had small waists many did not.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 25, 2005)

Arnold didnt...He was a good poser..he hid it well...


----------



## Flex (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> GH(growth hormone).  I also think its because of too much mass.  I mean Ronnie has near 300lbs of LBM on a 5'10" frame.



those 2 reasons exactly.

GH will distend their guts, and all the water they are holding from all the different juice will also make their wastes bigger, but it's mainly cuz these guys get so freakin' big. 
You gotta remember, when Arnold competed, he was "only" like 235ish. Ronnie won the Mr. O at 290 last year. When you're that heavy, not all the weight is going right to your muscles.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

He won at 297 

Hows it goin man, still workin at the school?


----------



## Flex (Jan 25, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Arnold didnt...He was a good poser..he hid it well...



Not a good waste??? 

Sure he had a great vacuum, but he did have a good waste. For being that freakin' big, a 34" waste is tiny.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Not a good waste??? QUOTE]
> 
> NOO! Im saying he didnt have that tiny of a waist! He always twisted his body when posign, making his waist look amazingly small!


----------



## Flex (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He won at 297
> 
> Hows it goin man, still workin at the school?



thanks, wiseass  

YAAAAAA BUDDY, things are going great, thanks for askin. How you doin', my man? 
I am utterly convinced i have the greatest job in the world (besides Ron Jeremy). When i'm not b.s.'n with the kids, i'm messin' on IM or playing Solitaire. Plus now i'm doing "security" at the bball/hockey games, where i get paid $35/game to in the crowd with the kids and watch the game (plus my cousin is the star hoop player, so its even better)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> thanks, wiseass
> 
> YAAAAAA BUDDY, things are going great, thanks for askin. How you doin', my man?
> I am utterly convinced i have the greatest job in the world (besides Ron Jeremy). When i'm not b.s.'n with the kids, i'm messin' on IM or playing Solitaire. Plus now i'm doing "security" at the bball/hockey games, where i get paid $35/game to in the crowd with the kids and watch the game (plus my cousin is the star hoop player, so its even better)



Thats awesome man.  I want a job that I love too.  

Things are pretty good, havent been to the gym in a while(like thats a suprise), but Im going in on Friday to get some info on a degree in health and exercise science.  Will see if thats what I want to do.  Im pretty excited about that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2005)

Flex -- Hopefully your one of the cool security guys.  There is some guys who just have a complete power trip and breathalize any kid jumping around, throw kids out for swaring, and just doing all out ridiculous things.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

They're jacked up on so much growth hormone that their internal organs actually "swell."  Beyond that, the vaccuum pose is far less popular than it used to be.  

In addition, the standards of bodybuilding have totally changed.  It is now about who is the biggest, and not about the most asthetically pleasing build.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 25, 2005)

Thought Arnold has a 32" waist?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 26, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Arnold didnt...He was a good poser..he hid it well...



arnold did have a very small waist, one of the best chest to waist ratios out there i bet

yes he was also an awesome poser

there are pros out there today with smaller waists, shawn ray, darren charles to some extent... but i agree the 'golden era' bodybuilders look that much better in the waist area which i felt gave them much better physiques

sergio and arnold still have to be the 2 greatest for me, its a shame that we don't see guys like that winning anymore

peace


----------



## Mags (Jan 26, 2005)

*Golden age*



			
				young d said:
			
		

> sergio and arnold still have to be the 2 greatest for me, its a shame that we don't see guys like that winning anymore peace


That's spot on. 
It's great to see mass monsters like Jay and Ronnie, as the general aim of BB is to get bigger than the normal human being but I think the old legends like Arnold who brought aesthectics along too are still the best. He had huge arms and chest, as opposed to just everything being huge. The taller the BB the better too. Don't get me wrong, when I stood next to Jay and Ronnie, they were huge compared to me, yet I towered above them and I'm only 6ft. You look at the likes of Arnold and Big Louie, they are what, 6.2 and 6.5, so they were tall and massive, the true Herculean figure.

At the moment, apart from looking at the likes of Jay, Ronnie and Ruhl and being amazed that human beings can actually look like that, I still prefer the likes of Dexter Jackson etc, my most impressive BB for me at the moment has got to be Victor Martinez.

Distended guts look shocking too. Suck them in guys, bring the vacuum back.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats awesome man.  I want a job that I love too.



thats very important, bro. TRUST me. when i talk to my buddies and other kids i know who just got outta college and who are doin' manual labor or stuck behind a desk all day while i get to bullshit with the kids all day, i realize how lucky i am.




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Things are pretty good, havent been to the gym in a while(like thats a suprise), but Im going in on Friday to get some info on a degree in health and exercise science.  Will see if thats what I want to do.  Im pretty excited about that.



Not been to the gym in a while??? That's blasphemy!   How come, bro?

As for your degree, that's a great idea. I wish going into college i would've known what i wanted to do. If i knew then what i knew now, i'd be a teacher or have the degree you're going for.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Flex -- Hopefully your one of the cool security guys.  There is some guys who just have a complete power trip and breathalize any kid jumping around, throw kids out for swaring, and just doing all out ridiculous things.



Well, to be honest, usually the slightest peep out of a student sets of my roid rage. So i go stand right next to them to keep them quiet, meanwhile fighting to keep from ripping their head clean off, as my rage is spinning wildly out of control. All of a sudden, my skin turns green, i become enormous and i do a front double-bi's pose into a most muscular, and all the kids shut right up    haha

In all seriousness, i get along better with the kids more than probably anyone in the entire school, so when i'm at the games, i'm doing what i do during the school day, i stand there and hang out with them, only this time we're watching my cousin whoop ass or freezing our asses off in the hockey arena. I'm absolutely not on a power trip haha, and if the kids did happen to be acting like dicks, i'd just go over and talk to them, and 2 minutes later they'll be fine  .


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2005)

> NOO! Im saying he didnt have that tiny of a waist! He always twisted his body when posign, making his waist look amazingly small!



A 34" waist at 6'2" is amazing for his size, I would have to be totally shredded to duplicate those numbers. I have not seen under 37" for years, and I feel lean at 40" when I am carrying some meat to go with it. Sure he didn't have a 28" waist but thats what posing is all about, illusion.

He didn't have a 2:1 chest to waist but you'd be hard pressed to find anyone that does.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> those 2 reasons exactly.
> 
> GH will distend their guts, and all the water they are holding from all the different juice will also make their wastes bigger, but it's mainly cuz these guys get so freakin' big.
> You gotta remember, when Arnold competed, he was "only" like 235ish. Ronnie won the Mr. O at 290 last year. When you're that heavy, not all the weight is going right to your muscles.


 Why is that Ronnie has the Ethiopian gut, but Jay doesn't?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Why is that Ronnie has the Ethiopian gut, but Jay doesn't?



Genetics?


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Why is that Ronnie has the Ethiopian gut, but Jay doesn't?



Genetics, plus the fact he outweighs him by 30lbs...


----------



## Stu (Jan 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Why is that Ronnie has the Ethiopian gut, but Jay doesn't?


 not every one is suseptable to GH gut


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2005)

Jay does, its just not as bad. Look at nearly any of the pros even the smaller guys, and they have it.

They are not likely at all using high water retention steroids on stage, that makes no sense. Casey Viator used to use 2.5 grams of deca a week and he was golden age era, thats plenty of juice, he had no gut.

When your instestines grow another 4 feet or so, its going to show up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest, usually the slightest peep out of a student sets of my roid rage. So i go stand right next to them to keep them quiet, meanwhile fighting to keep from ripping their head clean off, as my rage is spinning wildly out of control. All of a sudden, my skin turns green, i become enormous and i do a front double-bi's pose into a most muscular, and all the kids shut right up  haha
> 
> In all seriousness, i get along better with the kids more than probably anyone in the entire school, so when i'm at the games, i'm doing what i do during the school day, i stand there and hang out with them, only this time we're watching my cousin whoop ass or freezing our asses off in the hockey arena. I'm absolutely not on a power trip haha, and if the kids did happen to be acting like dicks, i'd just go over and talk to them, and 2 minutes later they'll be fine  .


Good man.


----------



## redspy (Jan 26, 2005)

This pic has done the rounds on BB forums but it's an interesting comparison....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont understand why the GH guts are so prominent now, but back in the Arnold days they weren't.  Wasn't Arnold and the others taking just as much steroids?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

They weren't taking GH back then 

GH and steroids are different.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They weren't taking GH back then
> 
> GH and steroids are different.


What an idiot, who would ask that damn question...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2005)

GH didn't come out until I believe the early or mid 1980s when it was obtained from cadavers.

GH is actually a 191 long string of amino acids, some of the synthetic variants (Kexing off the top of my head) are 192. IGF-1 is something like 65 aminos, but I forget offhand.


----------



## Stu (Jan 26, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Jay does, its just not as bad. Look at nearly any of the pros even the smaller guys, and they have it.
> 
> They are not likely at all using high water retention steroids on stage, that makes no sense. Casey Viator used to use 2.5 grams of deca a week and he was golden age era, thats plenty of juice, he had no gut.
> 
> When your instestines grow another 4 feet or so, its going to show up.


 There is field of thought that the stomach could be a result of a reaction to synthetic GH 

 Redspy posted a great article about GH on another board


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2005)

I gotta say though, arnold looks a lot better than Big Ron... Look at the quads! Mr Governer's are cut, and crazy, Ronnie's look like giant pieces of meat... I dunno, just what I think...


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 26, 2005)

IMO stick Ronnies legs on Arnold.  

BTW ~ is the waist in this case measured at the belly button or where you wear your pants?  

Cause my pantline, pretty much around the hips is about 31.  Around belly button is about 28, Im gonna measure when I do a vacuum.

-Jeff.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

hey Musclebeach, i see you quoted my man, John D. from my sig. 

nice, bro


----------



## phantom939 (Jan 26, 2005)

arnold > ronnie


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 27, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> This pic has done the rounds on BB forums but it's an interesting comparison....



WOW, i never knew how much of a difference there was... Arnold kills it!!

i mean just look at the proportions, look at the cuts, the symmatery, the waists, the heights... man Ronnie has nothing on Arnold... okay so he has thicker legs but thats about it, Arnold wins in every other department for me! HUGE difference

good lookin out redspy

peace


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> WOW, i never knew how much of a difference there was... Arnold kills it!!
> 
> i mean just look at the proportions, look at the cuts, the symmatery, the waists, the heights... man Ronnie has nothing on Arnold... okay so he has thicker legs but thats about it, Arnold wins in every other department for me! HUGE difference



Don't get me wrong, cuz i'm an as big an Arnold fanatic as anyone, but there's no way in hell those pictures are in proportion. Ronnie outweighs him by 60lbs in comp. weight.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 27, 2005)

Flex, I didnt even realize that was done there until you mentioned it.  Amazing training regimen they had.  I assume you have seen pictures of Steve Michialik (sp?), he seemed to be amazingly insane according to those articles.  I made sure to quote the "It was 1988 and overtraining didnt exist", lol my favorite part of all his articles.  

Im glad to see there is another Defendis "groupie" here, lol.

-Jeff.


----------

